# Update on... our kitten!



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello. I posted a few weeks back about a little kitten we got from a lady with a bunch of pets. He had fleas, and was pretty timid, hiding behind the couch and being scared of people. Boy has that changed! He has such a little personality now! He rules the roost  He has "his" chair, but he has also started sleeping on the different couches and this one big circle chair we have. He basically sleeps wherever he wants to. He loves playing and is a great people lover! He'll walk around my feet when I'm in the kitchen, rubbing against my ankles. He purrs nonstop. He likes to climb on us and the other day he came on my lap and sat there just pawing and gently tugging at the zipper on my jacket. He eats like a piggy and plays by himself with his toys when we're busy.

And of course, pictures! Enjoy!

A couple days ago:









Little paws:









There he is!









Sleepy...









Conked out LOL









Another sleeping spot:









I have more pics, which I'll upload later when I get home from work!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwwww, he's adorable! He looks so much better now and you can tell he feels better too! Such a lucky little guy to come live with you guys.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol he's so cutee. I love the picture of him like in the sofa sleeping. Awz. <3 I'm glad he has a better life. Such a lucky kitty. ^-^


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

:shock: SOOOOOOO CUTE!

I love ginger kitty's they're adorable. We have these kittens that come by my mums work at the post office and just chill out outside (the owners dont really take care of them well) we feed them every week day,but unfortunately there's only 4 now because one got run over  It's so sad that people just don't take good care of their pets (the people next door to the post office own them) I'm so glad your kitty found a good home


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What an adorable little kitten  He sounds like a bundle of fun.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh, it's great that he settled in so fast! He is SO cute!


----------

